# The Lionel-Flyer Group



## Timboy (Aug 10, 2010)

There's a new group: It's called Lionel-Flyer. Anyone can join and it's un-moderated. It's purpose is to discuss all aspects of American Flyer trains produced by Lionel. Here's a link:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Lionel-Flyer/


----------

